# Prostatakrebs > Ernährung & Nahrungsergänzungen >  Fischöl vs. Statine

## RuStra

Hallo in die Sommer-Runde,

im American Journal of Clinical Nutrition ist eine Interventionsstudie veröffentlciht zum Vergleich Fischöl / Statine, bei der Verbesserung des HDL-Cholesterin, Sieger nach Punkten: Fischöl.

Auch der Kommentar von Dr.Mercola, in dessen Newsletter ich auf die Studie aufmerksam gemacht wurde, ist bemerkenswert.

Das von Pfizer vertriebene Statin Lipitor, Wirkstoff Atorvastin, bei uns unter dem namen Sortis vertrieben, ist als Gegenpol zum Fischöl getestet worden und durchgefallen.
Ich weiss zwar, dass Statinen von unseren PK-Therapeuten (von Klippel bis Leibowitz) eine zu empfehlende Wirksamkeit nachgesagt wird, weshalb auch einige (oder etliche) Mitstreiter Statine nehmen, aber auch auf diesem Gebiet -was hilft gg. Krebs- ist der Test, obs Fischöl, zumal hochdosiert, nicht viel besser bringt als Statine, keineswegs gemacht worden.

In diesem Sinne hier die (englischen) Texte.

gruss aus hh,
Rudolf

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

**

*American Journal of Clinical Nutrition, Vol. 84, No. 1, 37-43, July 2006
© 2006 American Society for Nutrition*

*http://www.ajcn.org/cgi/content/abstract/84/1/37*

**

*Factorial study of the effect of n3 fatty acid supplementation and atorvastatin on the kinetics of HDL apolipoproteins A-I and A-II in men with abdominal obesity1,2,3* 

*Dick C Chan, Gerald F Watts, Minh N Nguyen and P Hugh R Barrett* 
1 From the Metabolic Research Centre, School of Medicine and Pharmacology, University of Western Australia, Perth, Australia 
*
Background:* Disturbed HDL metabolism in insulin-resistant, obese subjects may account for an increased risk of cardiovascular disease. Fish oils and atorvastatin increase plasma HDL cholesterol, but the underlying mechanisms responsible for this change are not fully understood. 
*
Objective:* We studied the independent and combined effects of fish oils and atorvastatin on the metabolism of HDL apolipoprotein A-I (apo A-I) and HDL apo A-II in obese men. 
*
Design:* We conducted a 6-wk randomized, placebo-controlled, 2 x 2 factorial intervention study of the effects of fish oils (4 g/d) and atorvastatin (40 mg/d) on the kinetics of HDL apo A-I and HDL apo A-II in 48 obese men with dyslipidemia with intravenous administration of [d3]-leucine. Isotopic enrichments of apo A-I and apo A-II were measured with gas chromatographymass spectrometry with kinetic parameters derived from a multicompartmental model (SAAM II). 
*
Results:* Fish oils and atorvastatin significantly decreased plasma triacylglycerols and increased HDL cholesterol and HDL2 cholesterol (_P_ < 0.05 for main effects). A significant (_P_ < 0.02) main effect of fish oils was observed in decreasing the fractional catabolic rate of HDL apo A-I and HDL apo A-II. This was coupled with a significant decrease in the corresponding production rates, accounting for a lack of treatment effect on plasma concentrations of apo A-I and apo A-II. Atorvastatin did not significantly alter the concentrations or kinetic parameters of HDL apo A-I and HDL apo A-II. None of the treatments altered insulin resistance. 
*
Conclusions:* Fish oils, but not atorvastatin, influence HDL metabolism chiefly by decreasing both the catabolism and production of HDL apo A-I and HDL apo A-II in insulin-resistant obese men. Addition of atorvastatin to treatment with fish oils had no additional effect on HDL kinetics compared with fish oils alone. 
*
Key Words:* Cardiovascular disease  n3 fatty acids  3-hydroxy-3-methylglutaryl coenzyme A reductase  HMG CoA reductase inhibitor  HDL  lipoprotein metabolism
   +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

   Dr.Mercola:
http://www.mercola.com/2006/jul/29/f...holesterol.htm


*Fish Oil Works Better Than Statins at Improving HDL Cholesterol*

 A study has shown that fish oils are more effective than the statin drug Lipitor in positively affecting the levels of HDL ("good") cholesterol in obese and insulin-resistant men. HDL cholesterol protects against atherosclerosis by removing excess cholesterol from arterial cells, and low HDL levels can increase the risk of cardiovascular disease, particularly for those who are obese or insulin resistant.

In the six-week study, fish oils and Lipitor were given to 48 men, both separately and combined. Fish oil and Lipitor together greatly lowered plasma triacylglycerols and raised HDL cholesterol levels.

But only fish oil also influenced HDL cholesterol by altering the production and catabolism rates of HDL apolipoproteins (catabolism is the breakdown of complex molecules metabolically into simpler ones). Lipitor did not increase this effect when combined with the fish oils, and did not produce a similar effect on its own.

   Dr. Mercola's Comment:

The omega-3 fats in fish oil will influence your HDL cholesterol levels far more safely and effectively than taking a pill will -- and for a small fraction of the cost, typically even less than the copayment to purchase the expensive medications. 

Just remember Pfizer is on track to make $13 billion this year from selling Lipitor, which is up 11% from last year. A 30 day supply of the 10 mg pill is $90 while the 20 mg is $130. Of course anyone with half a brain who was taking the 10 mg could get a 20 mg dose, cut it in half and cut their drug bill by 25%, but since most of the drug bill is paid by insurance companies, very few people do this.

Lipitor is not only less effective and more costly, but it stands a good chance of depressing your immune system and even increasing your risk of atherosclerosis.

Statin drugs like Lipitor may treat one symptom by lowering your LDL ("bad") cholesterol levels, but they do nothing whatsoever to treat the underlying disease, which is causing the problem in the first place. That's the same as putting a band-aid on an infected wound -- it might stop the bleeding, but it won't solve the real problem.
*
And in addition to doing you no good, they also actively cause you harm. Statins kill people -- lots of people -- and they wound many, many more.* 
*
For example, taking statins eventually depletes important Coenzyme Q10** (CoQ10) levels,* which can lead to fatigue, muscle weakness, soreness and heart failure.
*
So why risk your health by taking drugs when there are very simple things you can do to normalize your cholesterol levels?*

 *Regular exercise** is one important tool that may reduce your risk of heart disease, as it effectively addresses one of the primary reasons nearly everyone's cholesterol becomes inappropriately elevated, and that is elevated insulin levels.*
*
You can also lower your insulin levels** by eliminating sugar and grains. Grains rapidly break down to sugars that increase your insulin levels. And, for most people with high cholesterol levels, the primary reason is high insulin levels. This approach normalizes cholesterol levels in nearly everyone -- unless they have a genetic defect called familial hypercholsterolemia.* 
*
Eliminating sugar and grains will also normalize your weight, increase your energy and lower your blood pressure and triglycerides. You can find out many helpful tips and recipes about this topic in my book, Total Health Program**.
*
*And, as the study above indicates, you can take a high-quality fish or krill oil** that is chock full of beneficial omega-3 fatty acids.* To really enjoy all the benefits these oils have to offer, it's important to find one that has been independently tested in a laboratory and conforms to strict purity guidelines (ensuring that the oil you consume is free from toxins like mercury).

----------


## Papa S.

Hallo Rudolf,
Ich würde das "krill oil" gerne ausprobieren.
Wo bekomme ich es in guter (= schadstofffreier Qualität) her?
Ich bin übrigens der Meinung, dass man mit Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln bzw. *Naturheilkunde* *zusätzlich zur Schulmedizin eine ganze Menge gegen Pk* ausrichten kann.
Danke, Gruß

----------


## Papa S.

Hallo Rudolf,
ich würde das "krill oil" gerne ausprobieren.
Wo bekomme ich es in guter (= schadstofffreier Qualität) her?
Ich bin übrigens der Meinung, dass man mit Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln bzw. *Naturheilkunde* *zusätzlich zur Schulmedizin eine ganze Menge gegen Pk* ausrichten kann.
Danke, Gruß, 
Papa S.

----------


## HansiB

Aus der Stuttgarter Zeitung vom Freitag, den 04.08.06:
"Die Jahresbilanz des Chemischen und Verterinäruntersuchungsamts Stuttgart:
...Seine Kollegin, Christiane Lerch, hat sich mit Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln beschäftigt. Ihr Fazit ist ernüchternd. Nahe zu 50% dieser Produkte wurden beanstandet. So sei in den von Herstellern viel gepriesenen Lachsölkapseln allen Falls Fischabfallöl, aber kein Öl vom Lachs zu finden..."

Was können wir daraus lernen? Gibt es bekannte Produkte, die untersucht wurden und die man benennen kann? Woran merkt man wirklich, dass die Einnahme fruchtet?

----------


## RuStra

> Hallo Rudolf,
> ich würde das "krill oil" gerne ausprobieren.
> Wo bekomme ich es in guter (= schadstofffreier Qualität) her?


hallo Papa S.,

ich habe mich mit Krill-Öl noch nicht beschäftigt. Obs ein super-sauberes Produkt gibt, weiss ich (noch) nicht.
Zunächst würde mich die Frage interessieren, worin unterscheidet sich Krill- vom sonstigen Fisch-Öl? 

Ich finde unter
 
http://www.preventnetwork.com/pn_nae...-krilloil.html

einen Artikel, aus dem immerhin hervorgeht, dass sich die beiden Fettsäuren, um die es geht, nämlich EPA und DHA ( Eicosapentaensäure und Docosahexaensäure), im Krill üblicherweise an Phospholipide anlagern. Ob das stimmt und was das bedeutet, weiss ich im Moment nicht. 

Die nächste Frage wäre für mich, ob die Ausbeute von EPA und DHA beim Krill ähnlich ist wie beim Fisch? Immerhin haben wir Fischöl-Interessierte ja das Problem, dass für hochreines Fischöl Unmengen von normalem Fischöl, also Unmengen von Fischen "verarbeitet" werden müssen, während die Ozeane aber schon flächendeckend überfischt sind und der Raubbau immer weiter geht.

In dem o.a. Artikel des preventnetworks ist auch interessant, dass das Krill-Öl, was da untersucht worden ist, einen ORAC-Wert von über 300 hat, das ist die antioxidative Kapazität, ein guter Wert.





> Ich bin übrigens der Meinung, dass man mit Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln bzw. *Naturheilkunde* *zusätzlich zur Schulmedizin eine ganze Menge gegen Pk* ausrichten kann.


der meinung bin ich auch.




> Danke, Gruß, 
> Papa S.


Danke + Gruss zurück,Rudolf

----------


## RuStra

> Ihr Fazit ist ernüchternd. Nahe zu 50% dieser Produkte wurden beanstandet. So sei in den von Herstellern viel gepriesenen Lachsölkapseln allen Falls Fischabfallöl, aber kein Öl vom Lachs zu finden..."
> 
> Was können wir daraus lernen? Gibt es bekannte Produkte, die untersucht wurden und die man benennen kann? Woran merkt man wirklich, dass die Einnahme fruchtet?


hallo HansiB,

unter
http://www.nutrasource.ca/ifos_new/index.cfm
findest du das IFOS-Projekt: "International Fish Oil Standards"

dort unter
consumer report
klicken, da runter scrollen und dann die 5-sterne-berichte anschauen:
Das ist die ultra-refined Qualität - von der sind die hier handelsüblichen Lachsölkapseln meilenweit entfernt.

gruss,
Rudolf

----------


## Hans (GL)

Hallo Rudolf,
wo kaufe ich in Deutschland am besten beste Ware.
Vielen Dank für die Antwort.

Hans

----------


## RuStra

*Hallo Hans,*


bei alyxbio
gibts norwegisches fischöl, dass auch im IFOS unter Nordic Natural in den consumer reports auftaucht.
Ich habs bisher nicht bestellt, weil ich pro Gramm EPA/DHA berechnet auf 71 Cent kam gegenüber 51 bei dem Sears-Öl. Aber ich gehe davon aus, dass die Qualität genauso super ist. 

grüsse,
Rudolf

++++++++++++++



*ALYX BIOLOGICALS B.V.*

   Tel: +31 433080285
   Koperstraat 17
Vaals
Limburg
6291 AH
Nederland
   Bürozeiten Mo  Do 8:30  17, Fr bis 16 Uhr

   Prod. 1: Nordic natural - 
   Prod. 2: Basic omega  norwegen - 
   Prod. 3: Flüssiges fischöl -  norwegen - 
*ALYX BIOLOGICALS IMPORT/EXPORT-VERTRIEBS GMBH*

KARL-ANTON-STR. 17
40211  DÜSSELDORF
DEUTSCHLAND
Tel. (0211) 16 49 988>   ( Bei dieser Düsseldorfer Nummer meldet sich dergleiche AB wie bei der holländischen Nummer oben)

----------


## RuStra

Fischöl vs. Betablocker

Eine weitere Ergänzung, die in diegleiche Richtung geht wie Fischöl vs. Statine:  Nimmt man über die Nahrung Omega3-Fettsäuren auf, hat das diegleiche den Herzschlag beruhigende Wirkung als wenn man Betablocker nehmen würde  nur ohne die Nebenwirkungen von Betablockern.

Wer nun meint, ihhh, das hat ja mit Krebs gar nichts zu tun, den verweise ich auf die Bemerkung eines unserer "Vorbild"-Onkologen jenseits des grossen Teiches, der in den Insights, der Zeitschrift des PCRI (Prostate Cancer Research Institute) mal darauf hingewiesen hatte, dass Männer mit Prostatakrebs gut daran tun, die Haupttodesursache (Herztod) nicht aus den Augen zu verlieren.

Bei Bill Sardi, in seinem August-Newsletter gefunden ( das sind auch noch 2 Graphiken enthalten, die ich jetzt hier auf die schnellen nicht reinkopiert bekomme):

Grüsse,
Rudolf

+++++++++++++++++

Bill Sardi, August 2006:

http://www.knowledgeofhealth.com/rep...a%203,%20Drugs


8/2/2006

OMEGA-3 FISH OIL MIMICS BETA BLOCKER DRUGS WITHOUT SIDE EFFECTS, REDUCES MARKER OF RISK FOR SUDDEN DEATH 

The heart beats about 3 beats slower per minute among adults who consume one or more servings of fish per day compared to adults who consume very little omega-3 oils from dietary sources. This effect is equivalent to that of beta blocker drugs that are often used to slow the heart rate and rest over-worked heart muscles, but without the serious side effects posed by beta blockers such as respiratory distress, fatigue, depression, male impotence, memory loss, dizziness and dryness (mouth, eyes, skin).

Das Herz schlägt ungefähr 3 Schläge weniger pro Minute bei Erwachsenen, die eine oder mehrere Fisch-Portionen täglich essen, im Vergleich zu Erwachsenen, die sehr wenig Omega-3-Öl aus der Nahrung aufnehmen. Dieser Effekt entspricht demjenigen bei Betablockern, die oft eingesetzt werden, um den Herzschlag zu verlangsamen und dadurch überstrapazierte Herz-Muskel zu schonen, allerdings ohne die ernsthaften Nebenwirkungen, die durch Betablocker auftreten können wie Atembeschwerden, Müdigkeit, Depression, Impotenz, Gedächtnisprobleme, Schwindel und trockene Haut, Augen, Mund

----------


## ganther

Hallo Rudolf,

einige Beiträge von Dir habe ich gelesen und mir ist leider nicht klar geworden, ob Fischöl  mit Lebertran gleichzusetzen ist. Ich nehme fast täglich 1 Teelöffel zu mir und vielleicht hat´s geholfen!
Da mein Beitrag (RP 2000, aPSA 19,9; pT3b, Gl4+5, M0, N0,...)bisher unbeantwortet blieb, vermute ich, die Forumsteilnehmer erkennen in mir einen Beratungsrenitenten!
Jedenfalls habe ich bisher nur die IMRT über mich ergehen lassen und trotz der üngünstigen Ausgangslage durchweg eine gute Lebensqualität erfahren. Mal sehen, wie ich nun meine Rezidiv-Ausbreitung zügeln kann.
Alles Gute für Dich,

Gruß ganther

----------


## RuStra

> Hallo Rudolf,
> 
> einige Beiträge von Dir habe ich gelesen und mir ist leider nicht klar geworden, ob Fischöl mit Lebertran gleichzusetzen ist. Ich nehme fast täglich 1 Teelöffel zu mir und vielleicht hat´s geholfen!


Hallo ganther,
nein, ist nicht gleichzusetzen.
ein Teelöffel Lebertran liefert ca. 2,5 g von den wichtigen langkettigen Omega-3-Fettsäuren, also schon mal ganz gut. Bloss ist das Lebertran nicht so hochgereinigt wie diese zu empfehlenden guten Qualitäten Fischöl. Ist also die Frage, wie man das Risiko der Kontamination einschätzt, gemessen an der Lebenserwartung. Ausserdem ist im Lebertran noch mehr drin als dieses Fettsäuren, auch Vitamin A und D. 




> Da mein Beitrag (RP 2000, aPSA 19,9; pT3b, Gl4+5, M0, N0,...)bisher unbeantwortet blieb, vermute ich, die Forumsteilnehmer erkennen in mir einen Beratungsrenitenten!


ich muss Deinen Beitrag noch suchen und lesen ...




> Jedenfalls habe ich bisher nur die IMRT über mich ergehen lassen und trotz der üngünstigen Ausgangslage durchweg eine gute Lebensqualität erfahren.


herzlichen Glückwunsch, auf die Lebensqualität kommt es schliesslich an




> Mal sehen, wie ich nun meine Rezidiv-Ausbreitung zügeln kann.


Na, da stehen ja eine Reihe von Sachen zur Verfügung, u.a. eben auch Fischöl / Lebertran ...




> Alles Gute für Dich,
> 
> Gruß ganther


Für Dich auch,
Gruss, Rudolf

----------


## HansiB

Hallo ganther,

vermutlich war die RP in 2000 bei GS 4+5 (=9) nicht die richtige Therapie. Deine Informationen über Deinen PK sind etwas dürftig. Wo war das Rezidiv, das bestrahlt wurde (Knochen- oder Prostataloge)? Sollten es die Knochen sein, ist davon auszugehen, dass auch andere, nicht sichtbare, feststellbare Metastasen vorhanden sind. Bei mir wurde vor einer Knochenmetastasen abgesehen, da zu viele da sind. Mit dem hohen CGA ist nicht zu spaßen. Mein Wert mit nur GS 8, aber sehr weit fortgeschrittenem PK liegt nach 131 jetzt bei 53 - ist also unter Therapie gesunken und die Therapie scheint weiterhin zu funktionieren. Eine DNA-Zytometrie ist ja ohne Prostata jetzt leider nicht möglich, ein Vergleich zur DNA des operativ entfernten Materials würde die wirkliche Aggressivität der Krebszellen dokumentieren können und den GS 4+5 evt. bestätigen. 

Ernährungsumstellung ist sehr zu empfehlen, ich halte sehr viel davon. Es kann aber notwendige Therapien nicht ersetzen. Ich weiss nich, wie eine HB bei hohem oder steigenden CGA wirkt, aber da gibt es sicher Erfahrungen aus dem Forum. Ich würde konkret danach fragen.
Wurde früher schon mal CGA ermittelt? Wenn nicht ist das leider ein Versäumnis.

Ich wünsch Dir viel Erfolg bei Deiner Therapie.

----------


## ganther

Hallo Rudolf,
vielen Dank für Deine Antwort! Also, Fischöl ist verfeinerter Lebertran!
Es sollte auch mir gelingen, dieses bessere Öl ausfindig zu machen.
Gruß,
ganther

----------


## sandu1

> Eine Bezugsquelle für *Krill-Öl* :
> 
> http://www.vanverde.de/assets/s2dmai...240bcfe88.html
> 
> 30 Softgels kosten 21,95 .


 
Bitte, zu meiner Information (auch bei den Preisen): Was ist vom direkten Konsum von z.B. Thunfisch, Makrele, Lachs zu halten? Oder von Avocado? Oder sogar von Leinöl? Wäre dies kein Ersatz für diese Präparate?

Besten Dank für die Aufklärung!
Sandu

----------


## RuStra

> Bitte, zu meiner Information (auch bei den Preisen): Was ist vom direkten Konsum von z.B. Thunfisch, Makrele, Lachs zu halten? Oder von *Avocado?* Oder sogar von Leinöl? Wäre dies kein Ersatz für diese Präparate?
> 
> Besten Dank für die Aufklärung!
> Sandu



Hier noch was fürs morgige Frühstück:

"Studies have shown that phytochemicals extracted from the avocado fruit selectively *induce cell cycle arrest, inhibit growth, and induce apoptosis in precancerous and cancer cell lines."*

Studien haben gezeigt, das *Pflanzeninhaltsstoffe, die aus der Avocado gewonnen wurden, selektiv ... Apoptose bei präkanzerösen und krebsigen Zell-Linien induzieren.*

Guten Appetit,
passt auch gut zum Young ...
Rudolf

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

*1:* Semin Cancer Biol. 2007 May 17; 
*Chemopreventive characteristics of avocado fruit.*

*Ding H*, *Chin YW*, *Kinghorn AD*, *D'Ambrosio SM*.

Division of Radiobiology, Department of Radiology, College of Medicine, The Ohio State University, 2001 Polaris Pkwy, Columbus, OH 43240, USA.

Phytochemicals are recognized as playing an important role in cancer prevention by fruits and vegetables.

The avocado is a widely grown and consumed fruit that is high in nutrients and low in calories, sodium, and fats. 

Studies have shown that phytochemicals extracted from the avocado fruit selectively *induce cell cycle arrest, inhibit growth, and induce apoptosis in precancerous and cancer cell lines*. 
Our recent studies indicate that phytochemicals extracted with chloroform from avocado fruits target multiple signaling pathways and increase intracellular reactive oxygen leading to apoptosis. 
This review summarizes the reported phytochemicals in avocado fruit and discusses their molecular mechanisms and targets. 
These studies suggest that individual and combinations of phytochemicals from the avocado fruit may offer an advantageous dietary strategy in cancer prevention.

PMID: 17582784 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

----------


## Josef

Fischölkapseln nehme ich ein.

Bei einem SUPER-LACHSSTEAK schlägt mein Herz höer, als beim Schlucken der Kapseln, hihi! Vielleicht wirkt es auch besser - Plazebo hoch3!

----------


## Ulrich

Die unten in einem Zitat von mir angegebene Quelle bei VanVerde hat sich geändert und lautet jetzt:

http://www.vanverde.com/product_info...0-mg---30.html

Es gibt Packungen mit 30 und solche mit 60 Softgels.

Eine andere Adresse ist wie folgt:

Die renommierte amerikanische Firma für OM-Präparate THORNE ist auf dem Internet erreichbar unter:

http://www.thorne.com/.

Ihre Präparate werden in Europa jedoch von der Firma CENTROPA vermarktet und zwar unter der Adresse: http://www.centropa.com/Thorne_Produkte.1236.0.html 

Allerdings geht CENTROPA recht eigenwillig mit seinem Internetshop um. Man kann nirgends die Thorne-Produkte direkt von der Webseite bestellen, auch die Preise werden nicht offen im Internet angegeben. Eine Preisliste wird jedoch auf Anforderung zugeschickt.

Ich vermute mal, daß CENTROPA, das zu den Förderern des Prevent-Networks zählt und vor allem die OM-Ärzte anspricht, nicht in erster Linie auf Privatkunden zielt.

Ich habe jedoch gute Erfahrung sowohl mit telefonischer Bestellung wie mit Bestellung per eMail gemacht.

Die Hotline-Rufnummer lautet: 01805 33 11 40; Fax: 01805 33 11 39

eMail-Adresse: nutripharma@centropa.de

Postanschrift: Centropa Nutri - Pharmaservice, Strangenhäuschen 26, 52070 Aachen, Deutschland.

Ulrich

----------


## Josef

Hallo Ulrich,
wie ist bitte die Kurzzusammensetzung und wie sind die Kosten?
LG.
Josef

----------


## Ulrich

> Hallo Ulrich,
> wie ist bitte die Kurzzusammensetzung und wie sind die Kosten?
> LG.
> Josef


Die Zusammensetzung von Krill-Öl findet man z.B. hier:

http://www.preventnetwork.com/pn_nae...-krilloil.html

Die Kosten sind bei VanVerde angegeben. Bei Centropa kosten 60 Caps 49,75  (Stand März 2007).

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Ergänzung am 14.08.07: Wie ich erfahren habe, liefert die LEF (Life Extension Foundation) Krillöl nicht nach Europa.

Hallo Krillöl-Diskutanten, 

wer sich für Krillöl interessiert, sollte mal bei den unten angegeben Links schauen. Es ist trotz Mitgliedschaft bei der LEF auf Dauer mit Sicherheit preiswerter, als das angegebenen Beispiel (Zitat: "Die Kosten sind bei VanVerde angegeben. Bei Centropa kosten 60 Caps 49,75 "). Wenn man einen Jahresbedarf bestellt, spart man sofort ca. 160,-  pro Jahr und bekommt das dicke LEF-Buch und regelmäßig die Zeitschrift. Selbst der Preis für Nichtmitglieder ist günstiger. Dabei habe ich Transport, Zoll und Umsatzsteuer berücksichtigt.   

Bitte hier allgemeine Informationen zur Bestellung bei der LEF lesen: http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?t=1578 
Hier der Link zum Krillöl: http://www.lef.org/newshop/items/item04095.html 

Gruß Wolfgang  

P.S.: M.E. muss man beim Vergleich Fischöl vs. Krillöl einerseits unterscheiden zwischen der Bioverfügbarkeit von DHA/EPA und auf der anderen Seite der antioxidativen Kapazität (ORAC-Wert). Siehe dazu auch im Text zum Präparat.

Hier noch ein Link, den mir Rudolf mal im Mai geschickt hat, zu einer amerikanischen Bezugsquelle mit ganz vielen Erläuterungen. http://www.mercola.com/products/krill_oil.htm

----------


## RuStra

> Hallo Krillöl-Diskutanten, 
> 
> wer sich für Krillöl interessiert, sollte mal bei den unten angegeben Links schauen. Es ist trotz Mitgliedschaft bei der LEF auf Dauer mit Sicherheit preiswerter, als das angegebenen Beispiel (Zitat: "Die Kosten sind bei VanVerde angegeben. Bei Centropa kosten 60 Caps 49,75 "). Wenn man einen Jahresbedarf bestellt, spart man sofort ca. 160,-  pro Jahr und bekommt das dicke LEF-Buch und regelmäßig die Zeitschrift. Selbst der Preis für Nichtmitglieder ist günstiger. Dabei habe ich Transport, Zoll und Umsatzsteuer berücksichtigt. 
> 
> Bitte hier allgemeine Informationen zur Bestellung bei der LEF lesen: http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?t=1578 
> Hier der Link zum Krillöl: http://www.lef.org/newshop/items/item04095.html 
> 
> Gruß Wolfgang  
> 
> P.S.: M.E. muss man beim Vergleich Fischöl vs. Krillöl einerseits unterscheiden zwischen der Bioverfügbarkeit von DHA/EPA-Anteil und auf der anderen Seite der antioxidativen Kapazität (ORAC-Wert). Siehe dazu auch im Text zum Präparat.


die fischöl-debatte bekommt weiteren schwung, das freut mich - Dank zunächst an Ulrich und Dir, Wolfgang (ich habe schon eine LEF-fischöl-bestellung laufen u. werde dann wohl demnächst die zweite mit Krill u.anderen sachen hinterherschicken), dann aber der Hinweis: Kremer geht davon aus, dass ein Verhältnis von 7:1 sein muss u. er will das angekündigte Omega-3-produkt auch mit krill machen. sein argument für krill ist, dass die kleinen krabben keine schwermetalle haben, hoffentlich stimmts. was wir jetzt noch machen sollten: sears fragen, wie der stand seiner studie ist und erkundigen, wie die andere in USA laufendende PK-EPA-studie funktioniert. vielleicht haben wir über kurz oder lange eine grössere evidenz, dass man mit epa metastasen in schach halten kann, hoffen wir mal.

grüsse,
rudolf

----------


## christinew

Toll, jetzt unterhalten sich nur noch die Wissenschaftler, langsam verstehe ich kein Wort mehr, Omega 3  war bisher klar, jetzt Krill und Hinweise auf englische Links, ist dieses Forum auch für nur deutschsprechende Menschen noch zugelassen, oder sollten wir Dummen ein eigenes Forum bekommen?, Kremer Verhältnis 7:1, Verhältnis von was zu was????
Ich komme mir immer mehr wie ein Außenstehender vor, Ihr werft Euch die Infobälle zu und geht davon aus, jeder versteht Euch und ich verstehe immer weniger.
Die Krankheit meines Mannes hat absolute Priorität in unserem Leben, aber da mein Mann mit dem Computer nicht umgehen kann, mache ich das, ich versuche so oft wie möglich reinzuschauen, aber ich habe auch noch andere Dinge zu erledigen, d.h. ich habe nicht die Zeit, mir unverständliche Begriffe durch das Internet erklären zu lassen, 
während die meisten  von Euch Stunden am Computer verbringen, und erst aufstehen, wenn das Liebchen "Kaffe oder Essen" ruft, muss ich meinen Platz und damit mein Verständnis am Computer wechseln, und zwar um die verschiedenen Anforderungen des täglichen Lebens zu regeln.
Vielleicht solltet Ihr einen eigenen Debattierclub gründen und die daraus resultierenden profanen Dinge an die Normalmenschheit weiter geben.
Heute etwas kopfschüttelnd Christine

----------


## Helmut.2

_Hallo, Christine_

_Zitat von Rudolf_
_Kremer geht davon aus, dass ein Verhältnis von 7:1 sein muss u. er will das angekündigte Omega-3-produkt auch mit krill machen. sein argument für krill ist,_ 

*mit dem 7:1 mein Rudolf bzw. Dr. Krämer -so habe ich den Satz verstanden- 1 Teil Omega-3 und 7 Teile Krill z. B. 1 g Omega-3-Öl und 7 g Krill-Öl*

*Gruß, Helmut*

----------


## RuStra

> Toll, jetzt unterhalten sich nur noch die Wissenschaftler, langsam verstehe ich kein Wort mehr, Omega 3 war bisher klar, jetzt Krill und Hinweise auf englische Links, ist dieses Forum auch für nur deutschsprechende Menschen noch zugelassen, oder sollten wir Dummen ein eigenes Forum bekommen?, Kremer Verhältnis 7:1, Verhältnis von was zu was????
> Ich komme mir immer mehr wie ein Außenstehender vor, Ihr werft Euch die Infobälle zu und geht davon aus, jeder versteht Euch und ich verstehe immer weniger.
> Die Krankheit meines Mannes hat absolute Priorität in unserem Leben, aber da mein Mann mit dem Computer nicht umgehen kann, mache ich das, ich versuche so oft wie möglich reinzuschauen, aber ich habe auch noch andere Dinge zu erledigen, d.h. ich habe nicht die Zeit, mir unverständliche Begriffe durch das Internet erklären zu lassen, 
> während die meisten von Euch Stunden am Computer verbringen, und erst aufstehen, wenn das Liebchen "Kaffe oder Essen" ruft, muss ich meinen Platz und damit mein Verständnis am Computer wechseln, und zwar um die verschiedenen Anforderungen des täglichen Lebens zu regeln.
> Vielleicht solltet Ihr einen eigenen Debattierclub gründen und die daraus resultierenden profanen Dinge an die Normalmenschheit weiter geben.
> Heute etwas kopfschüttelnd Christine


Tschuldigung, Christine,
Du hast schon recht - das ist nicht der erste Tadel in diese Richtung, den ich ganz zu Recht bekomme.
Es stimmt schon:  wir  sind  in diesem  forum ein  derartig bunt gemischtes völkchen, dass an  eine einheitliche  ebene nicht zu denken ist. gleichwohl sollte sich jeder/jede möglichst in jedem beitrag bemühen, so weit wie möglich den kontext darzustellen. 

beim verhältnis 7:1 gehts um EPA/DHA, also die beiden wichtigen Fettsäuren, von denen wir uns ja segensreiche wirkungen versprechen. EPA = Eicosapentaensäure u. DHA = Docoshexaensäure.
Bei dem Sears-Fischöl gibts ein Verhältnis von 2:1 - begründet damit, das in den meisten Studien zum Fischöl mit diesem verhältnis gearbeitet wird. 
Aber auf meine Frage Anfang 2006, wie das mit der Wirkung gg. Metastasen ist, hatte Sears geantwortet, dass sie in der Studie, die sie mit PK-Patienten machen, ihre Hoffnung mehr auf EPA setzen. Insofern ist es nicht verwunderlich, wenn ich jetzt von Dr.Kremer eine noch viel stärkere Betonung von EPA höre.

zum Krill: diese kleinen Krebse, die direkt am Anfang der Nahrungskette stehen, weil sie sich vom Plankton ernähren, haben als quelle für hochwertige fettsäuren nicht nur den vorteil, dass sie weniger mit dem dreck der ozeane (der menschen) belastet sind, sondern auch, dass die fettsäuren schon in der eingebauten endprodukt-form der phospholipide vorliegen. das sind diejenigen zusammengesetzten gross-moleküle, aus denen membranen gebaut werden, dann eine doppel-lipid-schicht bilden. Fettsäuren sind also bestandteil der phospholipide. wenn du fettsäuren isst oder supplementierst, müssen die erst noch in den syntheseprozess der phospholipide eingehen, während wenn du gleich gute phospholipide bekommen kannst, gehts schneller, die bioverfügbarkeit ist höher.

ansonsten aber haben wir hier ja seit jahren eine sehr umfangreiche debatte über fischöl usw. - mein problem: wenn ich irgendwas anspreche, dann war das schon mal immer irgendwo angesprochen. da habe ich dann aber natürlich nur in meinem kopf den verweis. jedesmal zu suchen und zu verlinken, ist eine unendliche arbeit und bringt auch nix, weil man dann gar nicht mehr lesen kann. (für diesen beispiel-link habe ich eben in die such-funktion des forums den suchbegriff "krill" eingegeben, dann mit rechtsklick auf den diskussionsfaden die adresse kopiert, dann das wort "verlinken" markiert, dann auf das fünfte symbol von rechts oben in der leiste geklickt ("Link einfügen") dann return + fertig ist der link).

die lösung des problems liegt in der kollektiven organisation des lernens bei jeder/jedem einzelnen, jeder gruppe, egal ob vor ort oder virtuell - und zur unterstützung dieser organisation die erstellung von lehr- und lernmitteln, es geht nicht anders als in der klassischen schule. was wir hier haben, ist eine chaotische, buntgemischte, zeitlich total locker gekoppelte virtuelle debattier- und lern-möglichkeit, die nur dann auch zur  lern-wirklichkeit wird, wenn hübsche kleine lern-interaktionen zustande kommen, die spass machen. wenn frust aufkommt, gibts lernblockaden. und ich möchte nicht frust-spender sein. also nochmal: sorry!

grüsse,
rudolf

----------


## Josef

Servus Rudolf,

danke für die - jetzt auch für mich - nachvollziehbare Aufklärung, und dein Bemühen für uns Alle!

LG.

Josef

----------


## christinew

Hallo, Rudolf, bitte fühle Dich von mir nicht getadelt, es geht vielmehr darum, dass ich diese Dinge lese und sie nicht immer einordnen kann in die möglichen Therapiepläne meines Mannes.
Mein Mann hat im Frühjahr 06 damit begonnen, ziemlich hochdosiert Ameu (Omega 3  500mg) 20 Stück pro Tag , also 10000 mg, einzunehmen, inzwischen nimmt er nur noch 10 Kapseln pro Tag, da er sehr zu Hämatomen neigt, was sehr schmerzhaft war bei der täglichen Spritzerei der AHIT . Darüber hinaus macht er ziemlich häufig die Knoblauchkur, einfach weil er sich dabei so fit fühlt.   
Insofern ist uns nicht so ganz klar, ob diese Dinge blutverdünnend wirken und damit Ursache für diese Hämatome sind.
Da wäre dann die Frage, sollte er Krill nehmen, zusätzlich zum Omega 3, wenn Du mir das beantworten könntest, wäre das sehr nett.
Darüber hinaus finde ich Deine Beiträge spitze, gerade was die Richtung Zellsymbiosetherapie betrifft, weil wir den gleichen Weg vorhaben, aber mit unserem Wissensstand weit, weit zurück liegen.
Grundsätzlich ist dieses Forum für uns und natürlich für viele andere sehr, sehr hilfreich .
Viele Grüße Christine

----------


## RuStra

> Hier der Link zum Krillöl: http://www.lef.org/newshop/items/item04095.html 
> 
> Gruß Wolfgang  
> 
> P.S.: M.E. muss man beim Vergleich Fischöl vs. Krillöl einerseits unterscheiden zwischen der Bioverfügbarkeit von DHA/EPA und auf der anderen Seite der antioxidativen Kapazität (ORAC-Wert). Siehe dazu auch im Text zum Präparat.


hallo Wolfgang,

dem Text des LEF-Präparates entnehme ich:
Phospholipid-Omega 3 Complex *400 mg*
Omega 3 Fatty Acids *300 mg* 
EPA (Eicosapentaenoic Acid)*150 mg* 
DHA (Docosahexaenoic Acid) *90 mg*

das bezieht sich auf die 1000mg-Kapsel. 
verstehe ich so, dass 300mg als Fettsäuren vorliegen und weitere 400mg als phospholipide, oder? das hört sich gut an. allerdings bin ich gleichwohl auf der suche nach dem kontext EPA-Metastasenhemmung, also bezogen aufs LEF-Krill-produkt: Wieviel EPA bekomme ich denn pro 1000mg-Kapsel? 

wenn ich in der VanVerde-Beschreibung nachsehe, s. den link, den Ulrich gestern noch reingestellt hat, 

dann finde ich da den satz

"NKO hat sich als sichere EPA/DHA-Quelle erwiesen und dürfte wirkungsvoller sein als Fischöl, obwohl der EPA/DHA-Anteil prozentuell geringer ist (24 %) als in den meisten Fischölen (30-50 %)."

scheint also schon so zu sein, dass weniger EPA drin ist (als bei Sears oder vergleichbaren Produkten). 
Ich würde sagen: Es könnte sein, dass ich demnächst die fischöl- bzw. omega-3-supplemente unterscheiden kann in a) diejenigen, die qualitativ gut und für vielfältigen gesundheitlichen nutzen sind und b) diejenigen, die speziell die metastasenhemmung (über anti-angiogene effekte) bewirken sollen. erstere kann man dann im freundes- und familienkreis weitersagen/geben, bei allen, die keinen krebs haben; letztere aber sind in unseren "fortgeschritteneren" kreisen angesagt. 

mal sehen.
Grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## RuStra

> Mein Mann hat im Frühjahr 06 damit begonnen, ziemlich hochdosiert Ameu (Omega 3 500mg) 20 Stück pro Tag , also 10000 mg, einzunehmen,


hallo Christine,

das ameu-Produkt, das ich in meinem Testvergleich habe, hat nur 29% EPA/DHA bzw. 131 mg pro 500 mg-Kapsel und ist zweitens teuer, pro gramm EPA/DHA stehen da 1,08 - zum Vergleich: bei Sears landet man je nach Dollarkurs so zwischen 44 u. 50 EuroCent, bei Aldi-Süd gibts das für 17 Cent, das LEF-Produkt wird wohl so auf kurz über 20 cent kommen.
Bei 20 500mg Kapseln pro tag hat Dein Mann 20 x 131 mg genommen, macht 2,74 g EPA/DHA täglich. Fast diegleiche Menge bekommst Du bzw. Dein Mann mit 4 Kapseln Sears. Aber dabei sind m.A. nach 2,74 g EPA/DHA (angaben über das verhältnis epa/dha finde ich nicht) im fortgeschrittenen krebs-stadium nicht genug.




> inzwischen nimmt er nur noch 10 Kapseln pro Tag, da er sehr zu Hämatomen neigt, was sehr schmerzhaft war bei der täglichen Spritzerei der AHIT . Darüber hinaus macht er ziemlich häufig die Knoblauchkur, einfach weil er sich dabei so fit fühlt. 
> Insofern ist uns nicht so ganz klar, ob diese Dinge blutverdünnend wirken und damit Ursache für diese Hämatome sind.


Knoblauch und Anti-Koagulation, dazu weiss ich nix - aber beim Fischöl ist eine Furcht wohl nicht begründet. Sears diskutiert die Literaturangaben dazu auf S. 85 seines 2002-Buches "OmegaRx Zone - The Miracle of the High-Dose Fish Oil". Es gibt einen leichten Effekt, aber der ist zu gering, als dass daraus eine Gefahr entstehen könnte. 6 gramm pures DHA pro Tag hatten so z.B. keinen Effekt auf die Gerinnungszeit. 10 gramm EPA pro Tag hatten dengleichen Effekt wie eine einzige Aspirin, also immerhin einen Effekt, aber gering. Im übrigen ist in der Krebsbehandlung bei vielen Medikamenten eine leichte Anti-Koagulation erwünscht, Leibowitz setzt z.B. da die niedermolekularen Heparine ein, die auch noch einen Anti-Angiogenese-Effekt haben (wie Fischöl). Also würde sich wirkliche Hochdosis EPA/DHA u. gewisse Medikamente, die evtl. thrombotisch wirken könnten, gut ergänzen ...
Dann noch ne Studie: Eskimos im Vergleich zu Dänen. Über alles haben Eskimos eine längere Gerinnungszeit. Wenn aber beide einen Aspirin nehmen, ist die Gerinnungszeit bei den Dänen höher als bei den Eskimos, deren Gerinnungszeit dann sogar sinkt!




> Da wäre dann die Frage, sollte er Krill nehmen, zusätzlich zum Omega 3, wenn Du mir das beantworten könntest, wäre das sehr nett.


Es geht bei dieser Diskussion um unheimlich viele gesundheitliche Wirkungen.Omega-3 meint immer Fettsäuren, eben die, die vom Omega-ende her gezählt beim dritten Kohlenstoff-Atom die erste Doppelbindung haben. 
Krill ist ne Kleinkrabbe, deren Öle anders zusammengesetzt sind wie die Öle der Kaltwasserfische, Makrele, Hering, Lachs. Also nur ne weitere "Quelle" der Fischöl-Produktion (ich bin sowieso dafür, dass die letzten Meeres-Schätze dieser Welt, nun also die der Antarktis, nur den Armen dieser Welt und den Kranken überall zugute kommen sollen - die Gesunden und Reichen sollten von der Rationierung nix abkriegen ...)
Je nachdem was man mit welchen Ölen will, muss man sich die Produkte aussuchen. Prämenstruelle Beschwerden, Förderung des Hirn-Wachstums des Kindes im letzen Drittel der Schwangerschaft, Herz-Kreislauf-Risiko senken, Kopf klarer machen, die guten Eicos fördern, schlechtes Essen ausgleichen, Krebs vorbeugen, Metastasen vorbeugen/bekämpfen. Für all das ist es zwar gut, überhaupt mal mit Fischöl-/Omega-3-Suppementierung anzufangen, aber wenn man gezielter vorgehen will, muss man unterscheiden, was man machen + dann nehmen will. 




> Darüber hinaus finde ich Deine Beiträge spitze, gerade was die Richtung Zellsymbiosetherapie betrifft, weil wir den gleichen Weg vorhaben, aber mit unserem Wissensstand weit, weit zurück liegen.
> Grundsätzlich ist dieses Forum für uns und natürlich für viele andere sehr, sehr hilfreich .
> Viele Grüße Christine


Ich knabbere gerade an einem 2-stündigen Vortrag von Dr.Kremer auf DVD. Willste ne Kopie? Das ist mit Sicherheit ein mehrere Abende füllendes Programm ...

grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Rudolf,

ich lesen die Mengenangaben auch so, wie Du als zweites festgestellt hast.

Es sind auf 1000 mg insgesamt 150 mg + 90 mg EPA + DHA, d.h. 24 % vorhanden.  Aber, wie festgestellt, neben der Menge ist die Verfügbarkeit entscheidend. Und da ist noch das Astaxanthin, was auch ein echter Knaller ist. (Roter Farbstoff des Krills ist ein Karotonoid). Es wird übrigens von der BASF auch künstlich hergestellt (http://www.corporate.basf.com/de/inn...M4WDAvbVbcp0KO) 

Mit Dr. Kremer und u.a. seinen Ideen zum Verhältnis EPA/DHA habe ich mich noch nicht ausreichend auseinandergesetzt. Da muss ich noch etwas nachlesen. Aber, wir haben ja dich! Wir hängen an deinen Lippen und warten auf neue Erkenntnisse. 

Und, für diejenigen Leser, die es bisher nicht gelesen haben,  es gibt die "Selbstversuche" nach der "Zellsymbiosetheraphie" von Dr. Kremer "von SHG-Mitgliedern in Dortmund: http://www.prostata-selbsthilfe-dort...Inhalt/AkTuell 

Gruß

Wolfgang

P.S.:

Ich werde mir jedenfalls mal Krillöl bestellen und parallel zu meinen Fischölbeständen nutzen.

----------


## RuStra

> Es sind auf 1000 mg insgesamt 150 mg + 90 mg EPA + DHA, d.h. 24 % vorhanden. Aber, wie festgestellt, neben der Menge ist die Verfügbarkeit entscheidend.


aber das argument der besseren verfügbarkeit bezieht sich doch auf das vorhandensein der phospholipide, oder? die 400mg pro Kapsel Phospholipide muss man noch den 240 mg EPA/DHA hinzuzählen - und es diese Phospholipide sind besser bioverfügbar, weil sie schon "fertig" sind für den einbau in die membranen. was bleibt, ist die frage, woraus sind die P.zusammengesetzt, wieviel EPA/DHA ist da nun wieder drin. vielleicht kriegen wir das noch raus.




> Und da ist noch das Astaxanthin, was auch ein echter Knaller ist. (Roter Farbstoff des Krills ist ein Karotonoid). Es wird übrigens von der BASF auch künstlich hergestellt (http://www.corporate.basf.com/de/inn...M4WDAvbVbcp0KO)


interessant, werd ich mir mal merken.




> Mit Dr. Kremer und u.a. seinen Ideen ...
> 
> Und, für diejenigen Leser, die es bisher nicht gelesen haben, es gibt die "Selbstversuche" nach der "Zellsymbiosetheraphie" von Dr. Kremer "von SHG-Mitgliedern in Dortmund: http://www.prostata-selbsthilfe-dort...Inhalt/AkTuell


nächsten Montag, den 20.8., soll um 21 Uhr im WDR ein beitrag kommen mit einem PK-betroffenen aus dieser Dortmunder SHG - und zwar der, der gg. die Kassen auf Übernahme der Kosten klagt ...

good night,
Rudolf

----------


## christinew

Hallo, ja Rudolf, die DVD würde ich mir gerne ansehen,  am besten schickst Du mir eine E-Mail wegen der Modalitäten, ok?
Gruß Christine

----------


## Schorschel

> P.S.: Ich werde mir jedenfalls mal Krillöl bestellen und parallel zu meinen Fischölbeständen nutzen.


Hallo Wolfgang!

Das habe ich auch schon überlegt, aber ich habe noch kein Gefühl dafür, in welchem Verhältnis ich die Sachen zu mir nehmen soll.

Hast Du da eine konkrete Idee? Danke für jegliche Info!!

Herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

P.S.: Welches Krillöl wirst Du bestellen?

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Rudolf,

wie sich die Inhaltsstoffe nun tatsächlich aufteilen, werden wir sicher noch klären.

Es gibt aber ein anderes Problem: Ich habe gestern abend Krillöl bei der LEF geordert und vor 3 Stunden eine Antwort erhalten. Es wird nicht nach Europa geliefert! Zitat: "Sorry the items are not available in Europe. (all items with more than 3 numbers as 04095 is not available outside USA)
Kind regards, Gitte 

Ich denke, da wird es wohl Gebietsschutz geben. Also muss man mal bei einem anderen Ami versuchen. Vielleicht hält der sich nicht dran oder hat andere Konditionen. Es gibt ja einige mit sehr guten Preisen. 
Bei den Abzockern in Europa werde ich mir das derzeitig nicht bestellen. Ich denke, wenn jemand aber große Probleme hat, sollte Geld, soweit vorhanden, keine Rolle spielen. Im Jenseits kann man damit vermutlich -keiner weiß es genau - nicht mehr viel anfangen.

Hallo Schorchel, 

damit wäre auch eine Frage von dir beantwortet. 
Über das Verhältnis würde ich mir erst einmal keine großen Gedanken machen. Da das Zeug nicht gefährlich ist, kann man später noch genauer überlegen.
Die LEF empfiehlt bei Krillöl für die ersten 30 Tage 2 Kapseln a 500 mg am Tag und bei Fischöl 4 Kapseln a 1000 mg. Das macht 2 Kapseln Fischöl a 1000 mg entsprechen 1 Kapsel Krillöl a 500 mg. Das Fischöl mit 60 % EPA/DHA-Anteil. Nach 30 Tagen schlägt die LEF nur noch eine Kapsel Krillöl pro Tag vor. Das würde ich nicht befolgen. Wir gehen hier nicht von Gesunden aus. Da müsste man die Dosis entsprechend den Erkenntnissen von Sears sicher noch von deutlich bis extrem erhöhen.

Gruß

Wolfgang

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Freunde,

mein Sohn hat in Amerika versucht in den üblichen Läden Krillöl zu kaufen, ohne Erfolg, hatte auch wenig Zeit. Ich lasse ihn erneut versuchen.

Gruß Hans

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Rudolf,

du hast recht mit den Inhaltsstoffen von Krillöl. Hier noch einmal die Zusammensetzung der Hauptbestandteile einer 500 mg Kapsel:
Phospholipide 200 mg
Astaxanthin 0,75 mg
Omega-3-Fettsäuren 150 mg
davon EPA 75 mg und DHA 45 mg.

Du bist eben ein echt Pfiffiger bei diesen Sachen.

Die 150 mg Fettsäuren sind an das Phospho-Lipid gebunden. 

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Krill-Interessierte- und Begeisterte,

ich werde mein Fischöl, das bestens erprobt ist und unbestritten seine Wirkung entfaltet, sicher nicht gleich wegwerfen. Man sollte alles in Ruhe prüfen, vor allem, wenn ein neues Produkt noch teurer als das alte ist. 

Hier noch ein "kleiner" informierender und  werbender Text der Vizepräsidentin der Firma, die das bekannteste Krillöl (NKO) herstellt. Und, liebe Christine, er ist, nicht von mir, in die deutsche Sprache übersetzt.

Wer es farbig mit Bildern mag, nimmt diesen Link: http://www.seventrades.com/pdf/Feel%20good%20news.pdf 

Gruß Wolfgang

Zitat:"

Was ist Krill Oil?  

Aus den klarsten und kältesten Gewässern der Antarktis kommt ein maritimes Öl mit solch enormer Kraft, dass es Ihr Leben ändern kann. Abgeleitet aus dem winzigen arktischen Krill enthält dieses nährstoffreiche Öl erhebliche Mengen von:
 Zellschützenden Anti-Oxidantien
 Entzündungshemmenden Omega-3 Säuren
 Das Gehirn unterstützende Phospholipide

Die Inhaltstoffe von Neptune KrillÖl liefern uns Menschen alles, was wir so dringend brauchen, um das stressige Leben, das wir heutzutage leider führen, bewältigen zu können.

Sie ist Vizepräsidentin für Forschung und Entwicklung der Neptune Technologies & Bioressources Inc. in Quebec, die Neptune Krill-Öl produziert.
Fotini (Tina) Sampalis, M.D., Ph.D., erhielt ihren Doktor an der Universität von Patras in Griechenland. Sie ist geschult in Physiologie (Mc Gill University), und Dermatologie und geprüft in Pädiatrie, Onkologie und allgemeiner Chirurgie (University of Athen, Greece). Als Empfängerin prestigeträchtiger Stipendien und Preise hat Dr. Sampalis zwei Ph.D.s (in Innovativer Technologie und Mikroinvasiver Robotikchirurgie bei Brustkrebs) der Mc Gill University erhalten.
Neptune Krill-Öl ist das einzige Krill-Öl, das als neue Nahrungsmittelergänzung von der U.S. Food and Drug Association zugelassen wurde.

Ich nenne Neptune Krill-Öl gerne das perfekte Rezept der Natur.
Es ist so, als ob die Natur alles, was wichtig für den Menschen ist, in ein kleines und
häufig vorkommendes Meerestier gesteckt hat.
Dr. Tina Sampalis M.D., Ph.D.

 Was macht Krill Oil so einzigartig?  

1. Omega-3 Säuren
Heute sind Omega-3 Säuren weithin bekannt durch ihre Wichtigkeit für die menschliche Gesundheit. Der Körper verbraucht ungefähr gleiche Mengen von Omega-3 und Omega-6 Säuren. Leider sagen Ernährungsexperten, dass unsere Ernährung viel zu viel Omega-6 Säuren liefert (10- bis 20-mal mehr), da sich diese auch in Getreide-, Gemüseölen, Geflügel und Eiern finden.

Die Überschwemmung mit Omega-6 Säuren sind die Hauptverursacher von entzündlichen Reaktionen in unserem Körper. Experten wissen heute, dass fast alle Gesundheitsprobleme in Verbindung mit einer Entzündung sind (Herzerkrankungen, Arthrose, Arthritis, Gelenkschmerzen, Diabetes, PMS, Magen- Darmprobleme, Depressionen und eine Vielzahl anderer Leiden). Die beste Antwort auf dieses Dilemma wäre den Fettsäureausgleich im Körper wieder herzustellen, indem mehr Omega-3 Säuren aufgenommen werden. Neptune Krill-Öl kann dieses Ungleichgewicht beheben, da es im Verhältnis 15:1 Omega-3 Säuren zu Omega-6 Säuren enthält.

2. Phospholipide
Phospholipide benötigt jede Zelle in unserem Körper, um gesund zu sein und genügend davon, damit die Zelle Stress und all diese Toxine bekämpfen kann, die da draussen sind und ständig versuchen, unsere Gesundheit zu zerstören. Phospholipide werden auch als «Zellpförtner» bezeichnet, sie bilden eine mikroskopische Barriere, die der Zelle ermöglicht, Toxine herauszufiltern, die zu Erkrankungen führen könnten.

Die Phospholipide im Neptune Krill-Öl ähneln sehr stark den bereits im menschlichen Gehirn, dem Organ mit den phospholipidreichsten Zellmembranen im ganzen Körper, vorhandenen Phospholipiden.

Einzigartig bei Neptune Krill-Öl ist, dass die Omega-3 (EPA/DHA) an Phospholipide gebunden sind, im Gegensatz zu herkömmlichen Fischölen wo Omega-3 an Tryglyceride gebunden sind.

Diese Nährstoffe spielen eine wichtige Rolle bei der Regulierung von Muskeln, Gedächtnis, Stimmung, Schlaf und Hauptorganen, wie dem Herzen.

3. Antioxidantien
Die dritte Seite des Nährstoffdreiecks des synergetischen Krill-Öl ist eine Liste an potenten natürlichen Antioxidantien.

Diese Substanzen helfen dabei, den schädlichen Wirkungen von instabilen Sauerstoffmolekülen, genannt freie Radikale, entgegen zu wirken. Diese können, wenn ihnen nichts entgegen gesetzt wird, grosse Schäden an den Zellen hervorrufen (als oxidativer Stress bezeichnet) und so einer langen Aufzählung von chronischen Gesundheitsproblemen zuträglich sein.

Im direkten Vergleich mit anderen bekannten Antioxidantien, die in Form von Ölen vorliegen, zeigte Neptune Krill-Öl einen erstaunlich hohen Wert von 378. Dies ist 300 mal höher als bei Vitamin A oder Vitamin E und 48 mal höher als bei der antioxidativen Leistung von Standard-Omega-3 Fischölen.

Bestandteile von Neptune Krill-Öl
Jedes Gramm Neptune Krill-Öl enthält mindestens:
Phospholipid-Omega-3 Komplex 	400 mg
Omega-3 Fettsäuren, insgesamt 	300 mg
EPA (Eicosapenthaensäure) 	150 mg
DHA (Docosahexansäure) 	90 mg
Omega-6 Fettsäuren, insgesamt 	20 mg
Omega 9 (Ölsäure) 	70 mg
Esterifiziertes Astaxanthin 	1,5 mg
Vitamin A 	100 IE
Vitamin E 	0,5 IE

Antioxidantien wie Astaxanthin sind die Stars unter den Antiageing-Wirkstoffen und hemmen nachweislich den Alterungsprozess.

 Heilende Kraft von Krill-Öl  

Die Menschen fragen mich oft, wie Neptune Krill-Öl bei Beschwerden, die so verschieden wie Herzkrankheiten und Arthritis sind helfen kann. Und die Antwort ist ganz einfach: Neptune Krill-Öl ist ein sehr wirkungsvoller Entzündungshemmer. Studien zeigen nun, dass viele chronische Zustände  PMS, Herz- Kreislauf-Erkrankungen, Arthritis, die Crohnsche Krankheit und viele andere  mit Entzündungen einher gehen.

Neueste Studien zeigen, dass Neptune Krill-Öl
 PMS verhindert. Nach nur drei Monaten: Reizbarkeit um 47% verringert. Depressionen zu 40% geringer. Wassereinlagerungen um 37% gemindert. Unterleibsschmerzen um 33% verringert.
 Cholesterin verringert. Nach nur 12 Wochen: Cholesterin insgesamt um 13% verringert. LDL um 32%. Triglyzeride um 11%. Und gutes HDL plus 44%.
 Gelenkschmerzen lindert. Nach nur einer Woche: Schmerzen um 24% verringert. Versteifungen um 22% reduziert. Flexibilität steigt um 16%.

Und Neptune Krill-Öl zeigt auch 
Grosses Potential als Energiespender, Gehirn-Tonikum, Hautschutz, Faltenbekämpfer und mehr.

Persönlicher Erfahrungsbericht
Seit vielen Jahren habe ich unter einem schweren Prämenstrualen Symptom gelitten und meine Symptome waren oft so schlimm,
dass ich meine täglichen Aktivitäten einschränken musste. Mein Arzt verschrieb mir ein Medikament, das mich bei diesen Problemen unterstützen sollte, aber dies hatte so viele Nebenwirkungen, dass ich nicht mehr normal funktionieren konnte, daher habe ich es nicht mehr eingenommen. An diesem Punkt habe ich entschieden, ein Produkt mit Neptune Krill-Öl zu verwenden und hoffte, dass ein natürlicherer Ansatz wirken könnte. Ab dem ersten Tag hat Krill-Öl bei mir erstaunlich gut gewirkt. Sowohl meine körperlichen als auch emotionalen Symptome schienen sich zu fast 100% zu bessern. Es hat ohne Zweifel einen sehr wichtigen Unterschied in meinem Leben hervorgerufen, und ich würde es jeder Frau, die unter PMS leidet, ohne zu Zögern wärmstens empfehlen.
Marie-France B., Quebec, Kanada

 Der erstaunliche Krill  

Euphausia superba. Superber Krill ist eine multizellulare Spezies mit der grössten Anhäufung (Biomasse) auf der Erde. Gemäss WHO beläuft sich die geschätzte jährlich reproduzierende Anzahl Krill im südlichen Ozean und nördlichen Pacific auf ca. 500 Millionen Tonnen.
Die jährliche Fangquote liegt bei max. ca. 0,03% der geschätzten Anzahl Krill. Der Erhalt der Spezies ist damit gesichert und Krill-Öl darf als ECOSAFE bezeichnet werden.
Dank eines patentierten Verfahrens, das von Neptune Technologies & Bioressources in Zusammenarbeit mit der University of Sherbrooke in Quebec entwickelt wurde, konnten alle nützlichen Eigenschaften des Öls erhalten bleiben.
Neptune Krill-Öl wurde auf Schwermetalle, Toxine, alle Schadstoffe, PCB, Pestizide getestet und liegt in allen Messungen unterhalb der Grenzwerte.

Unser Neptune Krill-Öl ist ein sehr wirkungsvoller Entzündungshemmer. Studien zeigen nun, dass viele chronische Zustände mit Entzündungen einher gehen.

 Wie viel Sie einnehmen sollten.  

Für die ersten 2 Wochen empfehlen wir  am Besten mit dem Frühstück  eine Sättigungsdosis von 24 Kapseln pro Tag. Dann können Sie auf 12 Kapseln pro Tag reduzieren.

Grössere Dosierungen sind nicht schädlich, das einzige was passieren kann: Sie fühlen sich total aufgedreht, da ein starker Energieschub Sie so richtig aktiv fühlen lässt. Krill-Öl erzeugt kein «Fischgeschmack- Aufstossen», wie es bei herkömmlichen Fischölen vorkommen kann.

 Entzündungen  Ursache vieler Schmerzen!  

Was haben Arthrose, Gelenkschmerzen, (PMS Prämenstruales Syndrom), hohe Cholesterinwerte, Depression, Burn-out Syndrom und viele andere Krankheiten gemeinsam?
Experten sind sich einig, dass viele chronische Probleme mit Entzündungen zusammenhängen oder vielleicht sogar der Hauptgrund dafür sind.

Entzündungen
Von Dr. Tina Sampalis M.D., Ph.D. Aus den kalten Gewässern der Antarktis kommt ein wirkungsvoller Entzündungshemmer der Natur, für ein Leben ohne Schmerzen! Buch von Dr. Tina Sampalis EUR 8.
Lesen Sie im Buch von Dr. Tina Sampalis was diese Entdeckung so einzigartig macht und wie es Ihr Leben verändern kann.



Kniearthrose  Erfolgsbericht von Denise Warth
Ich war während 7 Jahren Elite-Volleyballprofi und musste 2001 aufgrund einer beginnenden Arthrose an beiden Kniegelenken meine Karriere abbrechen.
Seither habe ich deshalb sämtliche Stop and Go-Sportarten (wie Tennis, Joggen etc.) eingestellt.
Die Schmerzen empfand ich als dumpf, manchmal stechend und ich fühlte mich stark eingeschränkt in meinen alltäglichen Aktivitäten (Treppen runter laufen, beim Laufen, Gehen, Autofahren). Die Schmerzen konnten auch so stark sein, dass ich sie im Ruhezustand (z.B sitzend/liegend) spürte.
Nach nur 16 Tagen Krill Oil spürte ich während meinen Alltagsaktivitäten absolut keine Schmerzen im Knie mehr. Und bereits nach 1 Monat getraute ich mich wieder die Laufschuhe anzuziehen und loszurennen.
Ich verspüre keinerlei Schmerzen und fühle mich wieder so fit und belastungsfähig, wie zu meiner Spitzensportzeit." Zitat Ende

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo HansiB,



> von Hansi: mein Sohn hat in Amerika versucht in den üblichen Läden Krillöl zu kaufen, ohne Erfolg,


Zu Amerika gehört auch Kanada eventuell ist da was zu bekommen?

Gruß, Helmut

----------


## RuStra

> Hallo in die Sommer-Runde,


mittlerweile einen Sommer weiter ...

... weitere schlechte Nachrichten über Statine ... Beitrag von Barry Sears:

Höheres Krebsrisiko bei Statin-Einnahme ... Statine die einzigen Medikamente, die für einen *höheren* Arachidonsäure-Pegel sorgen können ... mit den Folgen für schleichende Entzündungen

Dann als Gegenbeispiel von Sears angeführt, dass Leute in der Kombination Statine plus Fischöl (nur 1,8 g EPA) eine Risikominderung bei kardiovaskulären Erkrankungen hatten.

Schliesslich die Frage, was wäre, wenn die Leute weniger Statine und mehr Fischöl nehmen würden?
Aber das wäre ja "good medicine", und die, meint Sears, ist bei diesen massiven Werbekampagnen der Pharma-Industrie Patienten und Ärzten gegenüber eher unwahrscheinlich.

Ja? Wir könnten mit dazu beitragen, dass sich das ändert. 
Bonkhoff hat Fischöl auf seinem Empfehlungsprogramm, Snuffy Myers schon lange - vielleicht sollten wir mal Leibowitz einen Brief schreiben?

Tschüss,
Rudolf


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

http://www.drsears.com/zonemondaysfe...neMondayID=286

*More bad news about statins 
*
An article in the July 2007 Journal of the American College of Cardiology indicated that *patients who take statins have a slightly higher risk of cancer.* Of course, the outburst of outrage from drug companies was to be expected. After all, statin drugs are the biggest-selling drugs of all time. 

*The one thing these statin apologists forgot to mention is that statins are the only drugs that can increase the levels of arachidonic acid in the body.* Increase arachidonic acid, and you increase silent inflammation, the underlying cause of chronic diseases such as cancer. 

This concern is echoed by the recent JELIS study out of Japan (Lancet 369: 1080 [2007]) that demonstrated that when *1.8 g of EPA is added on a daily basis to people taking statins, they had a 20 percent reduction in cardiovascular events* compared to those taking statins and an olive oil placebo. 

*Wait a minute, what if people just took more fish oil and a lot fewer statins?* Might their likelihood of heart disease and cancer simultaneously decrease? 

Probably, but that would be practicing good medicine, which will not happen in today's environment of massive pharmaceutical advertising to the public and physicians.

----------

